# Happy Tushies - Need Reviews!



## Cathi (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm getting ready to invest in a new wet bag. I'm leaning towards something from Happy Tushies.

~What do you have from Happy Tushies?

~What would you recommend?

~What do you like/dislike about the products?

Anything else I should know before I take the plunge into beautiful wet bags?









PS~I did try to do a search for previous posts on the topic, but the search function isn't working in Diapering yet. So sorry if this is a repeat post!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I have one of her newer 2 part wet bags. The inner and outer snap apart and you can buy extra inners and outers..mix and match...well great concept! I paid $22 for my inner and outer. I get it and it still has the marking pen marks. Hate that! The zipper doesn't go the full length of the bag. The sewing isnt the straightest either. It works, don't get me wrong but I wouldn't buy another one.


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

I just received two - one bag - one "kit" I ordered two - the kit was supposed to be a regular sized bag, the instock bag was supposed to be a large. They are the exact same size...I don't know what I received.









I was rather disappointed. The flannel is beautiful - and I've never seen this print, so I LOVE that!!!

However, the bags are made separately - the PUL is sewn first, then inserted and sewn into the outer. (If that makes sense)

The bags don't match up - the seams are a good inch or two off on each side - it doesn't lay nicely inside.









The wipes I ordered are fine - but thin - just one layer of flannel backed by a really thin layer of velour - and while the flannel is white the velour is a dark red which I am sure will bleed once wet. Also, the kit is pretty useless, since it is just a Ziplock "reusable/disposable" container that the wipes don't fit in when folded







and the bottle for the solution is quite thin - you can get a travel shampoo bottle at Wal-Mart or Target for less than $1 that is better quality.

Sorry - I was just disappointed and had higher expectations for $40.

I hope this meets with forum guidelines, Heather - let me know if I need to edit it in any way, okay? I sure wish someone would have posted this before I paid for mine


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

In the main Diapering Forum look up to the SubForums and you'll see that we have a Diaper Review Subforum.

Go here to see what others had to say about Happy Tushies.


----------



## Cathi (Mar 19, 2002)

Heather,

Yeah, I read the reviews in the Review forum, but I wanted to see if anyone here would comment because I know lots of people don't post any type of review if they have a dislike about the item they ordered. I was mostly looking for people to say if they liked/disliked the product itself for their 'wet bag needs' which I thought was still in accordance with the rules. Should I change the post to ask for PMs instead?







:


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Cathi - you are perfectly fine posting this . . . I just wasn't certain if you had visited the Review Forum (some have stated that getting to the second page was difficult to navigate) and so I was giving you another option. And I try to direct people to the Review Forum to POST in it whenever I can!









This is a great thread for someone wanting a few more than 4 responses!

With regards to negative reviews - I haven't heard a single one from any Happy Tushies customer on these boards either, but it is perfectly allowable to submit a constructive negative review of a product either in this forum or in the review forum.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I love my happy tushies bag! I have a gorgeous blue batik wonder bag. I just wish I had the one where the inner pul snaps out.... new concept, cool concept.

I want her new wonder-in-all. That is totally worth the price imo...

Julie


----------



## Cathi (Mar 19, 2002)

Ok, thanks! Just checking!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I just c&p mine to the review board. I wasn't too pleased. I just wanted to have it longer than a week to post my review.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Meghan . . . feel free to review it here for Cathi. I need to go over to 'review' the reviews - I did it this morning and there weren't many.

I'll go check that now.


----------



## late-night nan (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm also very happy with my wet bag. I got the exact same one as julie--blue batik wonderbag--and I will probably get one of the new ones eventually. have to check out the site again...

I also have a large pail liner in Grandma's sheets and a changing pad in Zoo animals. Flawless sewing on everything. I'm really happy with them. Also, I like that the pail liner has a zipper, although I probably would have added a loop for carrying.

BTW, be sure to email if you want to use a fabric selection under one category to make a bag in another category. Usually I've been able to get the fabric I wanted, even if it was listed for a different product.


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Well, I do hate to give a bad review, but I feel I must.









I have 2 pail liners and both wick horribly. Plus, the zipper broke on one after only a month or so of use.

I do like my changing pad, but there isn't much to it.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

I have the regular size wetbag, and a custom wipes bag(made like the wet bag, but smaller) I love both







They look great, the stitching is straight, the only stitching that's a little off is on her happytushies tag :LOL


----------



## rachel (Dec 13, 2001)

Well, I don't like to give a bad review either, but, truth be told....
I have a diaper pail liner and a wet bag....the older style....both wick so I pretty much don't use them, specially the wet bag......don't want everything in my diaper bag soaked with pee.
Although, it looks like the newer bags are non-wicking.

I also have a custom made diaper bag, I love the fabric and colors.....but.... it did have some flaws and some uneven sewing, and 2 (or 3?) very small red spots/stains, and the under side edges where the pockets are weren't serged/hemmed and were already starting to fray (I was concerned about it fraying to the outside of the pocket, so I overlocked the edges and used some fabric glue to prevent any further frays)
so... a very pretty bag, but the quality of it was certainly not worth $65....that said...I really think I should have just returned it, but I kept it because I really do like the fabric it was made with and so I do use it, but I would not order from Happy Tushies again.









Edited to add:
Happy Tushies customer service is very good! After seeing my post here, Kathleen of Happy Tushies offered to do what she can to right things! A lot can be said for that!


----------



## Midnightowl (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about the quality issues some have posted. This hasn't been my experience. I have always been comfortable recommending Happy Tushies wholeheartedly.

I have a regular-sized wet bag purchased in February (I think) and I haven't had any trouble with it. I use it often and wash it with the diapers in hot and even dry it in the dryer occasionally. It has held up well and doesn't wick, though I don't normally have more than 1-2 diapers in it.

I also have two pail liners (purchased in March) which I don't use as pail liners because they don't fit over the neck of my diaper pail. We use them when we travel, and the zipper is really handy to keep smells in.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

hmmm I have three regular wet bags and I love them - I keep one in each boy's backpack and they are great. never wicked or leaked.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

have you considered using wool bags?

That's what we do. They are great. We have 2, so one can air while we use the other. We just made them ourselves, out of recycled wool hospital blankets. you could use any thin wool cloth.

Just wanted to share that idea! Tabitha


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

I have 60 wipes from her, 3 changing pads, 2 zippered wetbags, a pail liner, and two of the wipes envelopes for travel.

I have absolutely abused my pail liner, and it works really well still (washed and dried it with the diapers all the time). I havetheold style with the drawstring. I have seen the new zippered style on her website, and to be honest, I like the string idea better.

One wet bag is gorgeous, the other's zipper ripped out the first time I used, with one Fuzzi Bunz in it. My MIL put a new zipper in for me, and we were back in business, but she was frustrated with how the original zipper was put in. However, with the new zipper, the bag works just great, and I am happy with it.

The wipes are my absolute favorite. Gorgeous, soft, and so perfect. Her envelope closure style wipes holders are also amazing. I keep extra dry washcloths in them, and I adore them.

I had her make me changing pads that matched my nursery decor. I drape them over the business end of the changing table's built in pad, and I like how they look, as well as how much they help when we have a messy diaper. They are also easy care.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by tabitha_
*have you considered using wool bags?*
We use a long, skinny backpack as a diaper bag, so things tend to pile up vertically. Don't you think I'd have compression wicking with wool bags?


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

mamaste-

i've never had a problem. i see what you're saying, and how that might happen if your wool was stripped. they work very well for us.

tabitha


----------



## Einley (Jul 12, 2003)

This is my first ever post- longtime lurker! I had to post here because I feel so passionately about Happy Tushies. I own three wetbags, a wonderbag, an all in wonder bag and a changing pad. Everything I own is absolutely wonderful and I am addicted to her fabrics. The choices are so unique and beautiful. Nothing I have has wicked as of yet.
Wow- I am so happy to finally post !
Genevieve


----------

